# Looking for gamers in Ohio



## Mach (Aug 15, 2002)

Looking specifically for the ne Ohio region around Youngstown, Warren, and Niles area.

I'm an accomplished DM and willing to run games on a regular basis and am also willing to join in as a player as well. I normally run 3e Greyhawk, Planescape, Dark Sun, or Dragonlance but am willing to run a character in any other game setting or rules system. If interested, email me at jcoreyyan@cs.com.

Thanks.


----------

